# IH 364 3pt hitch won't go down



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi folks,

So I'm scratching my head here. I just got a brand new 6' box blade, was looking to get working with it today. Made a few passes on the property and I lifted it to clear it out and now I can't get it down. It's a 6 footer so this thing weighs a lot, it should go down easily.

I checked the hydraulic open/close valve under the seat. It was all the way open, I ran it to close and back to open. Didn't help. Ran the both 3pt hitch levers a few times, nothing. It was working fine before and poof. I checked the hyd fluid back there and it was kinda low but this shouldn't stop it from going down eh?

Anyway, I cracked open the hyd filter under the seat area, cleaned it with diesel and replaced it. Will get more hyd fluid tomorrow, 3" depth checked with a screwdriver from what I hear. 

Questions: Since I was low on fluid at the hitch, would that prevent it from coming down?

Any other thoughts of what I could check other than the hitch speed knob and the hyd filter?

Thanks all!
HD.


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

Oh I should mention that the FEL is operating just fine so I’m not sure what the heck is going on.


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

If anyone is having the same trouble, I figured it out. There’s a plunger on the back that works with the draft control. On my IH 364 it’s located right next to my top link connection. Anyway, my plunger was a little rusty so it got stuck in. WD49 and channel locks to pull it out and all is well. 
Glad it wasn’t a major issue.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day hd, I was going to suggest for you to check the draft side of things, thinking you may have had the draft control lever pulled all the way to the back of the quadrant, I did a search of the 3 point looking for a travel lock thinking this may have been bumped on, the Inter doesn't have one, it is great that you picked up the problem.


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

FredM said:


> G'day hd, I was going to suggest for you to check the draft side of things, thinking you may have had the draft control lever pulled all the way to the back of the quadrant, I did a search of the 3 point looking for a travel lock thinking this may have been bumped on, the Inter doesn't have one, it is great that you picked up the problem.


Thx Fred. Yea I was pretty worried. Wasn’t sure what the heck was going on. Lol


----------

